# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  đấu giá cái chổi quét sơn

## racing boy

sáng chủ nhật chẳng có chương trình gì nên e lôi cái chổi quét sơn gỉ ra đấu giá
- toàn thân chổi là lớp nhựa màu vàng quý phái
-cái đế giữ lông dc làm bằng 100% sắt nguyên chất, để chắc chắn là sắt các bác có thể nhìn thấy vết gỉ bao trùm trên toàn miếng sắt
-phần lông quét dc lấy từ đuuôi 2341 con ngựa đang cho con bú, để đảm bảo độ mềm mại 
-kích thước dài 200mm rộng 60mm, đã sử dụng dc 4 lần nhưng lần thứ 4 quên ngâm xăng nên bị cứng đầu ko có giá trị sử dụng nữa , bác nào mua về nghiên cứu thì tham gia đấu giá
 khuyến mại cái bình nhựa đằng sau ạ
thank các bác
giá khởi điểm 10k bước giá 10k ,thời gian đấu giá 24h kể từ lúc tin này dc đăng ạ

----------

anhcos

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, hay quá, bid giá khởi điểm

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, có nghĩa là chốt giá 8h13 thứ 2 hả? Mấy bác đi làm chết ùi  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

giá khởi điểm 10k kia mà bác

----------


## Tuanlm

200k theo mua cái chổi

----------


## racing boy

chổi đang thuộc về bác tuanlm ạ, hj

----------


## Tuanlm

Dzụ này nghe hơi giống chuyện dùng cái đĩa để bán con mèo. Heh heh

----------


## inhainha

Cuối cùng chẳng có 1 dòng giới thiệu cái món khuyến mãi ah?

----------


## racing boy

> Cuối cùng chẳng có 1 dòng giới thiệu cái món khuyến mãi ah?


có hết thông số rồi mà bác, còn tình trạng là đang hoạt động tốt ạ

----------


## huyquynhbk

210k cho e chổi sơn nhé bác Đức Racing boy.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

> 210k cho e chổi sơn nhé bác Đức Racing boy.


ok, bác huyquynhbk đang dẫn đầu

----------


## conga

Chổi sơn thì e biết rồi, thớt cũng đưa ra thông số kèm hình ảnh e đã hình dung đc việc sử dụng của nó.
Vạy bác cho e hỏi là cái vật khuyễn mãi thực ra nó là cái máy gì được không ạ.

----------


## racing boy

> Chổi sơn thì e biết rồi, thớt cũng đưa ra thông số kèm hình ảnh e đã hình dung đc việc sử dụng của nó.
> Vạy bác cho e hỏi là cái vật khuyễn mãi thực ra nó là cái máy gì được không ạ.


cái này bác nào chẳng cần ạ, nó là bình bơm dầu bôi trơn ray trượt, vít me spindle .... tự động theo thời gian mình cài đặt đấy ạ

----------

conga

----------


## thuhanoi

Nói thật dể hiểu, cái này đổ dầu vào đó, cắm điện, chờ nó phun dầu ra chỗ cần.
It nhất 120 phút nó phun ra lượng dầu bằng viên pin AA.
Nhiều nhất trong 30 phút nó phun ra lượng dầu bằng hộp sữa chua vinamill 
Nhiều hay it chỉnh được trong khoảng đó.
Nhớ trang bị dung cụ hứng dầu thừa nhá

----------

conga

----------


## racing boy

có nút điều khiển bằng tay nữa ạ, thích phịt lúc nào thì phịt cũng dc ạ, hay cho nó tịt nun ko phịt tự động nữa cũng dc ạ, hehe

----------

ntmhbsm

----------


## ntmhbsm

đang định đặt đông phương cái phịt bằng tay. ko pít cái này có khoẻ hơn ko ạ

----------


## racing boy

E ko pít con kia bao nhiêu kg/cm con này 8kg

----------


## ntmhbsm

650k ạ, lỡ xin vợ 650k để mua rồi, bác cho e xin ít hình ảnh ruột cái bơm vs ạ , sợ nó bơm ướt hết máy ko ạ

----------


## racing boy

Bình tĩnh thui bác, hehe E đag ko ở nhà ạ tí về e chụp cho bác, uớt hay ko do mình cài đặt thui ạ

----------


## Mechanic

Cái này điện 110v phải không bác

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... định canh sát nút chém mà bác làm thế này  :Big Grin:

----------


## racing boy

cứ bình tĩnh các bác ah, hj nội thất e nó đây ạ



bác ntmh loằng ngoằng đang dẫn đầu ạ

----------


## racing boy

> Cái này điện 110v phải không bác


chạy 220v bác ah

----------


## tranhung123456

hay quá bác cho cái cấu hình show lên AE nào đấu giá ko dc thì chế cũng dc mà

----------


## racing boy

> hay quá bác cho cái cấu hình show lên AE nào đấu giá ko dc thì chế cũng dc mà


cấu hình gì ạ, nó lồ lộ ra hết đấy bác

----------


## thuyên1982

em làm phát 800k rồi đi ngủ

----------


## racing boy

Hơn tiếng nữa là hết thời gian đấu giá các bác nhanh chân lên nào
 bác thuyên1982 đag dẫn đầu với 800k

----------


## hoc_viec

Chào buổi sáng, số đẹp 880k

----------


## thuhanoi

Lăn tăn chút 890k

----------


## racing boy

thêm chút hình ảnh cho các bác phấn khởi , chiếc chổi đã được đóng gói cẩn thận chống va đập sãn sàng về với chủ nhân mới hehe
bác thuhanoi đang dẫn đầu với 890k

----------


## racing boy

xoèng xoèng. chúc mừng bác thuhanoi đã thắng cuộc vs 890k

địa chỉ của bác vẫn vậy chứ để e chuyển hàng ạ, thank bác

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

chúc mừng  bác thuhanoi . em tính canh me mà sang nay bận quá giờ mới rảnh. cái này lắp lên máy thì chấm hết ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> chúc mừng  bác thuhanoi . em tính canh me mà sang nay bận quá giờ mới rảnh. cái này lắp lên máy thì chấm hết ạ.


Mình hay dùng loại này của TQ mà tệ - hay cháy động cơ

----------


## anhxco

> Mình hay dùng loại này của TQ mà tệ - hay cháy động cơ


Mấy cái cháy nì có thanh lý k chú Huề?!!? :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mấy cái cháy nì có thanh lý k chú Huề?!!?


Mới mua về đó đồng chí  :Big Grin:

----------


## dauhaoquang

> sáng chủ nhật chẳng có chương trình gì nên e lôi cái chổi quét sơn gỉ ra đấu giá
> - toàn thân chổi là lớp nhựa màu vàng quý phái
> -cái đế giữ lông dc làm bằng 100% sắt nguyên chất, để chắc chắn là sắt các bác có thể nhìn thấy vết gỉ bao trùm trên toàn miếng sắt
> -phần lông quét dc lấy từ đuuôi 2341 con ngựa đang cho con bú, để đảm bảo độ mềm mại 
> -kích thước dài 200mm rộng 60mm, đã sử dụng dc 4 lần nhưng lần thứ 4 quên ngâm xăng nên bị cứng đầu ko có giá trị sử dụng nữa , bác nào mua về nghiên cứu thì tham gia đấu giá
>  khuyến mại cái bình nhựa đằng sau ạ
> thank các bác
> giá khởi điểm 10k bước giá 10k ,thời gian đấu giá 24h kể từ lúc tin này dc đăng ạ
> 
> ...


Tôi muốn mua cái bình dầu này. Cách đây không lâu có ai bán. Nhưng giờ ko thấy bán. Nếu có ai bán thì sms vào số 01247746758

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tôi muốn mua cái bình dầu này. Cách đây không lâu có ai bán. Nhưng giờ ko thấy bán. Nếu có ai bán thì sms vào số 01247746758


Đang cất giữ kỹ, cần mình bán lại cho

----------


## dauhaoquang

> Đang cất giữ kỹ, cần mình bán lại cho


Cảm ơn bác nhiều. Em tìm sô điện thoại để điện cho bác nhưng chưa thấy số của bác. Nếu bác bán nt vào số điện thoại cho em nhé. Cảm ơn bác.

----------

